# Black wheels on TT-S; pictures needed to decide!



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures with a black TT-S on it with black wheels fitted, like a black 19" OZ Ultraleggera HLT of black 19" BBS CH-R wheel?

I have 19" BBS CH-R's (8.5j / et40) fitted in silver, but I am not that satisfied yet... :-|

I just want a more agressive look, so that's why I am looking for black wheels.


----------



## C.J The 3rd (Dec 22, 2010)

The BBS CH-R wheels look amazing on the TTS. In my humble opinion if you were going for a more aggressive look have them redone in a Black Chrome finish, or for the motorsport look have them powdercoated in Gunmetal grey or slightly darker hue for that bespoke look.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

How are black wheels in any way aggressive? Surely the design of awheel is what makes it look aggressive, if that's even possible? Black wheels just blend in to the tyre and look a bit, well, Meh :? just imho.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Massari said:


> Does anyone have pictures with a black TT-S on it with black wheels fitted, like a black 19" OZ Ultraleggera HLT of black 19" BBS CH-R wheel?
> 
> I have 19" BBS CH-R's (8.5j / et40) fitted in silver, but I am not that satisfied yet... :-|
> 
> I just want a more agressive look, so that's why I am looking for black wheels.


Do you mind me asking what tyres you are running on them? I am thinking of a 19" with the widest tyre I can get (without rubbing) for winter.


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

I like that look, the black on black does make the car look a bit meaner in a Batmobile style!! :wink: My last two cars have had the wheels changed to a dark gunmetal grey and you do lose the definition of the wheels (_especially in photos_) but I am a fan of the overall look. Will be doing the same to my TT fairly soon, though the effect is different on a silver car.

I just searched on Google images with this text *"black tt wheels"* and there were quite a few examples.


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

hope88 said:


> Do you mind me asking what tyres you are running on them? I am thinking of a 19" with the widest tyre I can get (without rubbing) for winter.


Tyres are Dunlop Sportmaxx GT 245/35/19...


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

These are HRE P40 wheels, never heard of it... but the black on black look is so awesome!


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Massari,
Black wheels on a black car looks stunning, go for it i say. 
Mark


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope this helps


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

heres my rs complete with black wheels


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

baz8400 said:


> heres my rs complete with black wheels


The stealth look,I like it 8)


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Wow! These cars look stunning!
I'm still looking for pictures of black BBS CH-R wheels or OZ Ultraleggera HLT's...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You don't need a pic, just ask one question - do you want to look like a complete dick or not?
If you do, get the black wheels...even more so on a black car :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You don't need a pic, just ask one question - do you want to look like a complete dick or not?
> If you do, get the black wheels...even more so on a black car :-*


 :lol:

Well some people like them.

I dont like on black TT, because there is no contrast at all. The car looks dull.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Somethings are just wrong like ladyboys, jedwood and fat girls in mini skirts..


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You don't need a pic, just ask one question - do you want to look like a complete dick or not?
> If you do, get the black wheels...even more so on a black car :-*


 :lol: I knew this topic would get you going.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I personally think those wheels make the wheels and tyres dissapear they just blend into the blackness of the car.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Not often I agree with Tosh... but...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TT-REX said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4654


This look really nice. Because the car is light and bright in colour so black alloys suit it very well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, change the mirrors from silver to black too, it has contrast and depth.


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Looks fine to me, those Ultraleggera's...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That looks nasty. Really bad Carbon wings, bumper and bonnet?


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> That looks nasty. Really bad Carbon wings, bumper and bonnet?


Yes, I think they are from OSIR Design...


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Finally found a TT with BBS CH wheels... unfortunately not BBS CH-R wheels, but it will look almost the same.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> That looks nasty. Really bad Carbon wings, bumper and bonnet?


I think, if you REALLY look at it, it hangs together quite well. The front splitter, grille fins, front wings, skirts, rear bumper, it all gets progressively more CF as you go back in the car. It's not my personal taste, and it's probably only a fraction lighter than the GRP and aluminium OEM components that they replace, but you can see a certain cohesion in it.

The owner has certainly dropped a small fortune on it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Massari said:


> Finally found a TT with BBS CH wheels... unfortunately not BBS CH-R wheels, but it will look almost the same.


I have to say that the photograph makes the wheels look small and the car looks plain in a christian fundamentalist sect sort of way ie. not good! It doesn't set my pulse racing at all. It could look hard as nails in the metal though. Sometimes a photograph can lie.


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

I will probably choose the Ultraleggera wheels, they are more "open", so with a big brake kit you can see more of it. The CH-R wheels suits the TT well in 20" I think...


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

What's it matter what other people think? It's your car and if you like it?
Personally I don't think black wheels on a black car look too good, but that's my opinion. I do like them on a brighter colour car, some of the ones pictured look stunning.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Massari said:


> Finally found a TT with BBS CH wheels... unfortunately not BBS CH-R wheels, but it will look almost the same.


Not usually keen on black cars with black rims, but that does look tasty!.......


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Back in the days I was also not that type that likes black wheels under a black car... but nowadays I like them more and more. But not every car is suitable in my opinion...

Yesterday I received an offer for 19" OZ Superturismo LM (anthracite) with 255/35/19 wintertyres. Tomorrow I will let you know if this could be my new set. The one they belong to, is going to put them under my car, so I can decide whether it's a go or no go 

I will make some pics of the setup!


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

Here are the pics...

Only fitted the rear wheel for a sneak preview.

I have to make a confession; I really like my BBS CH-R wheels in silver, so I'll stick with these.

I'll probably buy the OZ wheels for the winter.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Massari said:


> I have to make a confession; I really like my BBS CH-R wheels in silver, so I'll stick with these


I have to say they look by far the best of anything on show in this thread.

Your car looks very similar to mine except I have the front splitter in Matt silver to match the mirrors, fuel cap, wheels and rear valance trim.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not a fan of the design, but the silver ones look much better on the car to me.


----------



## Massari (May 4, 2009)

It took a while to fit the wheels, but here are some pics!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4848


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine with Advan RZ-DF 19x9


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Massari.
The Superturismo in anthracite looks amazing!!!  
Good decision.


----------



## rs_t (Jul 7, 2005)

Massari said:


> It took a while to fit the wheels, but here are some pics!


Sorry for bumping an old thread, but Superturismo LM's looks so god on this car!


----------



## Nathan (May 7, 2012)

It's torture... I really 'appreciate' the stealth look, (I strongly believe that black does not work, but the grey/gun metal/anthracite looks stunning!!!) when it's done properly, and includes the mirrors, fuel cap etc, Not JUST the wheels, especially on the RS with the additional detail of the front and rear splitter etc, but despite considerable consideration I don't possess the confidence, despite my own taste. I know it is not the general taste of the majority; I would suggest in truth it is only to the taste of the vast minority, (Ladies don't like it.) and, well, I'm a poser, so it matters. I like the thought of my car looking distinctive and different, but more importantly attractive and desirable to the majority! Shameful, right? :? haha

(There is also that old chestnut of resale to consider!)


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

vlastan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a pic, just ask one question - do you want to look like a complete dick or not?
> ...


I agree. I also think that black wheels, regardless of car color, looks like you're riding on spares, or perhaps you lost your hubcaps.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Perfectly put fella... Black wheels have never worked for me, from a distance they just lose definition. Each to their own though... :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Massari said:


> Does anyone have pictures with a black TT-S on it with black wheels fitted, like a black 19" OZ Ultraleggera HLT of black 19" BBS CH-R wheel?
> 
> I have 19" BBS CH-R's (8.5j / et40) fitted in silver, but I am not that satisfied yet... :-|
> 
> I just want a more agressive look, so that's why I am looking for black wheels.


Hiya,
Opinion from an old fart. 
They look superb as they are, don't spoil the lovely set of rims you have by changing the colour.


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

baz8400 said:


> heres my rs complete with black wheels


PLEASE, more pictures of your car, especially from the front. 
please..


----------

